# Trappin for the first time



## bigracks75 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am trying trapping for the first time and need some pointers. I am going to be trapping pasture land for coyotes and need to know how to set up my traps and what kind of bait to use.

:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i do know that you cant use a cage trap very easily because they wont like to go into it but i would also suggest starting with something easier like *****


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> i do know that you cant use a cage trap very easily because they wont like to go into it but i would also suggest starting with something easier like *****


i would also say that coyotes are not normally a good thing to start with but its better then not starting at all the reason most people start with **** or rats or mink is because even a badly made set will take some animals and most beginner trappers want success right away with coyotes the set has to be made perfectly and it could be weeks or months before you catch something but the sets most of us use for coyote are the flat set the dirthole set and the scent post set there are others but i have found these 3 the most effective if your planning on using footholds that is you can use conibears and snares but most people find the footholds the most effective


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

There's a post pinned at the top of the page for questions like this one. As mentioned here, as well as the other post, "beginning" trappers many times make the mistake of targeting one of the harder critters to catch (coyote). You'll boost your confidence as well as have alot more fun if you target an easier animal to trap starting-out, if not, you may end-up educating the local coyote population, which inturn will make them even more difficult to trap.

Smitty


----------

